# Jumpy mom?



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

So I've confirmed that my mouse, Molly, is preggers, but recently she's been really jumpy. Like, she'll be eating then all of a sudden she'll get twitchy then just spazz out for a couple seconds. It's almost like she's startled by something. I've ruled out fleas, so is it possible that she's feeling her babies and is getting startled? Any input would be great.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I have not seen it in my mice but in late pregnancy with my third it happened to me...... shot off the sofa several times.... :lol:


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they just get a bit funny when they are about to give birth and for about a week after in my experience! Some of my most docile lovely does go jumpy and nervous wjiole pregnant and newly nursing and then calm right back down again once the babies are a bit older.


----------

